# white honker



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

i was taking some pics and got this some what white goose..i shot one a few years ago that was similar (these are wild geese) 
it was hanging out with a quil lake looking goose..


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

That is a cool looking goose!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Both of those are trophies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

So that's not some domestic farmers duck?


----------



## bobnash (Nov 16, 2007)

looks to me like a canada/snow hybrid judjing by the orange bill and feet and veining on the neck like a snow goose, and the whitish cheek patch like a canada.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I'm with Chopper, they are trophies. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice! Both trophies for sure but the white one looks to ugly to go on the wall. If I had my choice I would take that quill with the speck looking bill and white spot.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My bet is that they are farm goose/canada goose hybrids!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Awesome Pic's! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Dont think its farm geese.
More likely a hybrid betwen a canada and a snow goose, but if u only look at the light one, it looks a lot like a greylag, so maybe it also can be a combination of canada and greylag goose.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats a Farm goose. You can tell by the head on that thing. Theres geese like that running around all over in our local park.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Last year I shot a goose that looked like the one on the left in your first pic. Only mine has a larger white area on his chest and on his wings the end longest feathers are pure white, also on top of his head it looks like snow sprinkled on it and he has a black beak. The bird has been at the taxidermist all year getting him mounted in a landing goofy footed mount to really show off the effect of the discoloration. He'll look great hanging from the ceiling I'll post pics as soon as I get it back.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Your pictures are like National Geographic grade... espescially the flying shot of what looks to me like an albino or snow/ Canada cross.What type of camera body do you shoot? -Miller


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

hair trigger.. thanks... i have been published but not in anything as big as nat geo.....
i used a canon xti 10miga pixel cam..
and i have a sigma 400mm apo lens.. the lens does not function right with the digital camera.. as i have to shoot wide open apputure 5.6..(gives u about 0 depth of field) i took over 1200 pic of snowgeese two weeks ago.. got a few real nice pics of snows......

here is a pic of a white-Leucistic Canada Goose i shot a few years ago.. 
we seen it a few weeks before season and thought it was a snow goose flying with the canadas...mounted another for a friend..


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely an awesome looking mount! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, that leucistic mount is flat out AWESOME!!!!    I would love to have that on my wall. :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I wonder if thats a blonde canada just like you will sometimes see blonde mallards


----------

